
Google PageSpeed Insights Now Includes Real-World Speed Distributions - crisnoble
https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com
======
ldiracdelta
But you still can't have some inlined `data:image/*` SVG's on your page or you
get "An error occurred while fetching or analyzing the page". Even though
chrome renders the SVG just dandy.

~~~
igrigorik
Can you provide a specific URL or example where you're seeing this? I can't
reproduce this:
[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=...](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=http%3A%2F%2Foutput.jsbin.com%2Fligefam%2Flatest)

~~~
ldiracdelta
Didn't post before, because looks like link farming, but
[http://test.thirtytwomachine.com](http://test.thirtytwomachine.com) . If I
remove the inline `data:image` files, pagespeed doesn't error out anymore.
When I hit this problem, I found other people getting this exact behavior
according to their online posts. Nuke the inline svg and pagespeed works
again.

~~~
igrigorik
Interesting. Can I bug you to file this on
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/pagespeed-
insights-d...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/pagespeed-insights-
discuss)? We should investigate what's going on there.

~~~
ldiracdelta
Thanks for caring about a grumpy (non-paying) customer. I'll file it.

I see similar svg issues are posted already:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/pagespeed-
insight...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/pagespeed-insights-
discuss/svg$20%22An$20error$20occurred$20while$20fetching$20or$20analyzing$20the$20page%22%7Csort:date)

~~~
ldiracdelta
Also, the error message is a bummer. "An error occurred while fetching or
analyzing the page". If you told me some parser state in the error, at least I
could feed that back to you guys, even though it'd confuse a great many web
developers.

~~~
igrigorik
Yep, good feedback. Will route it to the team :)

~~~
ldiracdelta
Here's the google groups thread I just started:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pagespeed-
insights-d...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pagespeed-insights-
discuss/m4n2gW4ES6g)

------
fludlight
This says that the HN homepage is 2.7MB. Seems a bit high, but I’m on mobile
so I can’t verify. Is that right?

~~~
igrigorik
I think you're misreading the copy: "PSI estimates this page requires 1
additional round trips to load render blocking resources and 0.0 MB to fully
render. The median page requires 4 round trips and 2.7 MB. Fewer round trips
and bytes results in faster pages."

The 2.7MB is a reference to the median.

~~~
fludlight
Just looked at a reasonably popular post with 116 comments using Chrome
developer tools. Came in at 230KB of html and 4.5KB of css/js/images. This
would qualify as way larger than the median page, since most pages are stories
with <10 comments, user profiles, or individual comments.

How is google getting 2.7MB? Are they also fetching the third party URLs in
discussion threads? Or maybe they mean median session?

~~~
jraph
(Edit: pwinnski was faster than me)

I think 2.7MB is the size of the average web page on the Web on mobile (3.4M
on desktop). Which is quite scary. (Edit: though this may refer to pages that
are being developed and tested in Page Speed, see the other comment).

I wrote a whole (private, small) website with pictures (photos and images) and
styles that includes a maze using JavaScript in 0.6 MB total. I didn't spend
too much time in optimizing this.

I cheated a bit: links in this website point to anchors in the same HTML file.
This does mean that without this trick, one page would be even lighter.

I would find it hard to write a 3MB webpage without doing it on purpose.
Something is wrong with Web development. Stop wasting resources!

~~~
mindsetalex
Ripppp I just put up a new site and Google is saying that it took 6 round
trips and 4.1mb to fully render....
[http://www.themindsetapp.com](http://www.themindsetapp.com) . It's just a
wordpress site atm, any tips to reduce it?

